# SG800 error code 20230



## designsbyc (Oct 4, 2016)

Good morning everyone. I’ve got an issue with my SG800. When I powered up this morning it went through the startup maintenance and kicked out the code sc 20230
Does anyone have any info on this it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Are you using genuine Sawgrass inks? If so, contact Sawgrass.


If using OEM inks, try removing and replacing the cartridges, or make sure they are pressed firmly home.


----------



## designsbyc (Oct 4, 2016)

I’m using sawgrass inks 
Thanks again


----------



## designsbyc (Oct 4, 2016)

We’re using the sawgrass sublijet hd inks 
Thanks again


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

That appears to be a cartridge error.
Did you replace a cartridge recently?
If so, which color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

